# Audi TTRS - Stormx Project Thread



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Last week I was fortunate enough to pick up an Ibis White S-Tronic TT-RS, with a stack of history.

Prior to the TT-RS, I was in a stage 2 E93 M3 - The noise will be missed with out a doubt, easily one of the best sounding cars once modded, I have ever heard.



Unfortunately, this was written off a couple of months back - Onwards and upwards!

When I originally picked up the TT-RS, I had been extremely meticulous in regards to the condition of the paintwork, as presentation is a huge factor in my books. After a long discussion about how poorly the front & rear bumpers had been sprayed, I managed to negotiate a substantial amount of discount off the RRP.

First thing I did after collecting the car - gave it a thorough clean. Snow foamed, de-containminated, clayed, & sealed. The results;



Although, I'm struggling to deal with the current state of the bumpers, I am due in for paint friday. I will be having both bumpers resprayed. I also have the intention of spraying the spoiler, grill surround & mirrors either gloss or satin black to generate a black/white theme.

Since the standard pads were coming to the end of their life, & I am due at an appointment for tuning in the morning - It only made sense to get hold of some EBC Yellow Stuff pads. I had the intention of changing the original discs swell, although they were out of stock. Fortunately, having friends in the right places kept the costing down on the pads to £67 all in!

These were swiftly fitted, & bedded in correctly.



*MRC Visit- 20/04/2016 *

I have roughly 4 hours left at work this evening, then 2 hours sleep & up for making the 2 hour trip to Banbury for MRC to work their magic. I will update accordingly tomorrow, & also reveal why I went with MRC over the other tuners that are constantly mentioned with in the VAG scene.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Good luck with the build. My car will be with MRC 23rd onwards for a week. Good choice of mapper.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Aoon_M said:


> Good luck with the build. My car will be with MRC 23rd onwards for a week. Good choice of mapper.


A serious amount of research was done, & the amount of positive feedback in regards to MRC was certainly a deciding factor.

There were a few other factors taken in to account, but I'm going to touch on that tomorrow.

What are you booked in for ?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Wouldn't fault your choice.

Mihnea is a wonderful tuner and really knows his stuff.

My TTE500 turbo has been fitted on my RS3 and just needs mapped now! MRC want to keep the car for a week as its the first TTE500 they'll be mapping on the BOSCH MED17.1.X


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

How did your last car meet its end?


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Dash said:


> How did your last car meet its end?


A lovely young lady failed to notice me on a roundabout near Bluewater, quite literally hit me at 30mph + from the side.



Aoon_M said:


> Wouldn't fault your choice.
> 
> Mihnea is a wonderful tuner and really knows his stuff.
> 
> My TTE500 turbo has been fitted on my RS3 and just needs mapped now! MRC want to keep the car for a week as its the first TTE500 they'll be mapping on the BOSCH MED17.1.X


I've just been scrolling your build whilst sat at MRC, extremely impressive! Would love to see some videos once this is complete


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Would be interesting to hear your thoughts on the EBC Yellow stuff pads...I went with Pagid RS4-2's on mine and they are a real improvement over OEM pads


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

bhavin85 said:


> Would be interesting to hear your thoughts on the EBC Yellow stuff pads...I went with Pagid RS4-2's on mine and they are a real improvement over OEM pads


After my 2.5 hr commute, I can vouch for these pads once bedded in. Big improvement over the stock pads, and hopefully be able to cope with the new power temporarily until a full brake upgrade is completed !

The Pagid's were my second choice pads, but the price I manage to steal the yellow stuffs at, it was a no brainer.

What discs are you running ?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Let me know how you get on at MRC


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

RS looking sweet mate! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Im in need for some brake pads myself and was planning to go for the Yellowstuff, as my current TTS oem pads squeel like mad!

I hope the pads cure that problem


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormx said:


> bhavin85 said:
> 
> 
> > Would be interesting to hear your thoughts on the EBC Yellow stuff pads...I went with Pagid RS4-2's on mine and they are a real improvement over OEM pads
> ...


OEM discs up front for me...they seem to do the trick as the car doesnt get tracked


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got Pagid RS2-4 pads up front on OEM rotors and Ferodo DS2500 on the back with the Vagbremtechink 335mm rear brake upgrade kit.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

*MRC Trip*

Today was the day.

The car was booked in first thing in the morning, & the M25 traffic did not disappoint :x

Upon arrival Doug got straight to work, Forge FMIC to go on first. 
Instantaneously, you can see a substantial difference between the two intercoolers. Then Boom;



The car was then thoroughly checked over prior to any mapping, & Doug was happy that the engine was in very good condition. No issues at all.

Then it was on the rollers for a stock run, with the FMIC - 365PS 468nm. A very healthy set of figures.

Now we had a benchmark, Doug worked his magic;



One of the main reasons I went with MRC was due to the fact, the map is completely tailored to the car. On top of this, I had a long discussion with Doug about remapping the DSG unit, which after some convincing was also completed - Allowing the new map to sync perfectly with the gearing.

Whilst I was waiting for the mapping to be completed, I was lucky enough to be taken out in a Stage 2 + 500 bhp S4, total sleeper - Another customer who was singing MRC's praises, & he had travelled from Portsmouth a number of times.

The time finally came for the finished product;



*422PS & 647nm*

It's a completely different animal, the power delivery is staggering. I honestly nearly got caught out on the way home, not realising how quickly I had accelerated with a police car right in front of me 

The whole experience confirmed why I went with MRC. The service was second to none, any questions I had were answered, & I was given a ton of knowledge.

When I first rang around dealers - I rang an APR dealer, Revo dealer, & MRC. The APR dealer was unbelievably rude, which completely ruled that out. The Revo dealer couldn't really tell me too much information in regards to the questions I had, But when I rang MRC, Ben was on the phone for 15 minutes going through my queries & plans. On top of that he immediately emailed me over the information, & quotation I required.

From the word go, MRC had my vote. Thoroughly recommended.

I've also been told once the exhaust & down pipe goes on - Doug will amend the map at an extreme discount.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Great results mate..glad you're pleased with your choice.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Stormx said:


> I also have the intention of spraying the spoiler, grill surround & mirrors either gloss or satin black to generate a black/white theme.


If you do consider spraying the mirrors, would you consider swapping with mine? They are phantom black, I like the look of the silver ones. Am in West London.

Lovely car too looks like you are already making good progress 8)


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

MT-V6 said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> > I also have the intention of spraying the spoiler, grill surround & mirrors either gloss or satin black to generate a black/white theme.
> ...


Thank you!

Unfortunately, You've just been beaten to it - Although if it does fall through with the other chap asking the exact same request, you are top of the list.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Fantastic gains, good to hear. Reviews like that is why me and a friend with the TTE470 turbo on his S3 saloon aren't hesitating leaving the cars with MRC for a week to work their magic, two round trips of 1000miles each sound dreadful though [smiley=bigcry.gif]. Driving down off boost in eco mode, but the drive back will be much fun. I can't wait. Their work is second to none.

Surprised to hear that about APR though, previous experiences with AwesomeGTI & Ecotone Scotland have been excellent. They are pretty much king of the 4 pots.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Aoon_M said:


> Fantastic gains, good to hear. Reviews like that is why me and a friend with the TTE470 turbo on his S3 saloon aren't hesitating leaving the cars with MRC for a week to work their magic, two round trips of 1000miles each sound dreadful though [smiley=bigcry.gif]. Driving down off boost in eco mode, but the drive back will be much fun. I can't wait. Their work is second to none.
> 
> Surprised to hear that about APR though, previous experiences with AwesomeGTI & Ecotone Scotland have been excellent. They are pretty much king of the 4 pots.


Their parking lot was like a goldmine - I was sat admiring an RS7 for hours. I take it you fly back up after dropping the cars off ?

To be honest, it was an APR independent which wasn't too far from London. I only took in to consideration those whom were in a reasonable distance from myself (2hrs max journey). It was just the attitude that completely threw me off.


----------



## CityBoyAsh01 (Nov 10, 2015)

Car looks Awsome! You made some decent power there my car is currently there also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

CityBoyAsh01 said:


> Car looks Awsome! You made some decent power there my car is currently there also!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !

What are you having done ?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Stormx said:


> Unfortunately, You've just been beaten to it - Although if it does fall through with the other chap asking the exact same request, you are top of the list.


Thanks


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Further updates today;

Was having issues with steering wheel vibration when exceeding 70 mph, & it had only started occurring once my new pads had been fitted.

So I took a trip back down to my tyre shop.



First off, we checked the balancing - two of the tyres were out. re-balanced then off for a test drive.
No vibration when moving, but a slight pull to one side & steering wheel vibration when braking.

We got back and chucked the car back in the air to check the bushes, just incase. We really didn't want it the discs.

*The bad news :* It was indeed the discs, where they had been slightly lipped, & we thought we would be able to get one more wear out of them, it wasn't to be the case. So, new discs have been ordered and arrive tomorrow morning - The dealer I picked the car up off of has offered to pay 50%. Which is something.

*The good news;* We discovered this when it was up in the air




Yes, that is a Milltek secondary cat by pass. That's quite literally just saved me near on £200 !

I did wonder why it sounded so good with a stock exhaust 

Tomorrow I go in for paint, & will update accordingly. I took my technician out in the RS today, & really gave it some for the first time. All I can say is, it actually shocked me how quick this thing is.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Probably the mix matching of 2 different compounds on those sticks.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The juddering is quite common after new pads espesially ebc stuff. A lot of similar stories on another RS3 forum. It goes after a while. Think you've been way too quick getting new discs. Even tho they're half price. And very suprised you didn't have a look under the car before buying it. That's explains the healthy bhp starting point.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Stormx said:


> Last week I was fortunate enough to pick up an Ibis White S-Tronic TT-RS, with a stack of history.
> 
> Prior to the TT-RS, I was in a stage 2 E93 M3 - The noise will be missed with out a doubt, easily one of the best sounding cars once modded, I have ever heard.
> 
> ...


Amazed you didn't look under the car at this point!!
I pour over my car's underside every time I get the chance.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> The juddering is quite common after new pads espesially ebc stuff. A lot of similar stories on another RS3 forum. It goes after a while. Think you've been way too quick getting new discs. Even tho they're half price. And very suprised you didn't have a look under the car before buying it. That's explains the healthy bhp starting point.


The discs aren't due to go on until either late tomorrow, or Saturday - If it does decide to disperse slightly prior to the fitting, I may well take your advice. To be honest, I jumped at the chance 50% was offered to be paid - Especially as after this set has fully worn, I will need new discs 100%.



TTaRSe said:


> Amazed you didn't look under the car at this point!!
> I pour over my car's underside every time I get the chance.


95% of the time, I always get under the car before purchasing - On this occasion I physically didn't have the time with my business taking up the majority of free time I have. When I did get it up on the ramp earlier in the week, I had a very brief look - But, being 6ft5 & the tech who was working on it sits a foot shorter than me, I was pretty much crouched down the entirety of the time I was observing.

Either way, a nice surprise & was in solid shape underneath!


----------



## CityBoyAsh01 (Nov 10, 2015)

had my engine fully built (forged Pistons and rods, ported and flowed cylinder head, runner flaps removed) so MRC are re installing the engine with an IMS730 kit, bigger intercooler, 034 carbon fibre intake, lowering springs and bigger brake kit and the mapping it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

*Bodyshop visit*

Today I was booked in at a friends body shop, I strictly use them as they are absolute perfectionist's & never skip corners. A huge discount was gifted my way, providing I mucked in :wink:

Originally, I was only going in for the bumpers to be sprayed. That quickly changed. The previous owner had clearly had a poor front end, & rear end spray - Where it was masked, & literally every item was left in place. It then turned in to - Front bumper, front wings, rear bumper. Then I fancied changing things up, so I also decided to have a colour change on Wing mirrors, rear valance, rear spoiler, front splitter, front audi rings.





As mentioned above, the attention to detail these guys display is of the highest standard. They all should of finished at 4, but stayed until 6:30 just to ensure I was 100% happy. A few shops from the workshop;





Whilst the rear bumpers were out, I really made every effort to bring the tailpipes back to their best - Unfortunately, I didn't take a before picture. But, you could of sworn they were black tips prior to the clean.



It finally got late, & I took two quick shots. Doesn't really do the new paintwork justice, but you get the idea.




I will give the car a full in-depth detail on Sunday, & follow up with some photos. Just to top my great day off, I had a Subaru STI 400bhp PPP try & toy with me as I left Harlow exit to the M11. Nothing made my day more than making his car look like it was going backwards, & the jaw dropped expression of a TT going past :twisted: Loving this car more by the day!


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks great! How challenging was it to remove the mirrors? TIA!


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":gx4n0ulk]Looks great! How challenging was it to remove the mirrors? TIA!


Thanks!

This is quite a task. Basically, ping the glass out, then you need to turn the mirror roughly 30 degrees, & it reveals a screw on the inside. Once you've taken that out, turn the mirror the entire way round until you hear a click, then the unit slips upwards, disconnect the lugs & you have your mirror off


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormx said:


> [KRAFTIG said:
> 
> 
> > ":58jk1voa]Looks great! How challenging was it to remove the mirrors? TIA!
> ...


Dotn do what I did and round off the hex bolts! I am sure Audi made them of cheese!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What type of screw driver/torx /triple square bit is needed for the screw made cheese ?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Reading this makes me miss my TT RS 

Especially the bit about embarrassing the Subaru, I remember many similiar situations 

Good job on it so far!


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

billyali86 said:


> Reading this makes me miss my TT RS
> 
> Especially the bit about embarrassing the Subaru, I remember many similiar situations
> 
> Good job on it so far!


Thanks fella, how are you finding the M4?

I had one on an extended test drive, as I was supposed to be buying one proir to purchasing the RS. Loved the look of it, but detested the way it drove !


----------



## billyali8601 (Sep 29, 2015)

Stormx said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading this makes me miss my TT RS
> ...


Loving it tbh, totally different driving experience for me and it really does come into its own when pushed hard and rewards you so to speak. Was overly cautious with it when I first got it back in Jan as it was a completely new experience for me. Came from the tt rs and then an rs3 8v. Haven't quite bonded with the m4 as much as I did the tt rs but I've only had it a few months whereas I had the tt rs almost 3 years. On top of that it was my first properly quick car, I enjoyed it standard but tuned they are just in a world of their own ( which I'm sure you already know )

The m4 is however really working its way under the skin and I quite enjoy the unruly nature it's got compared to the previous rs cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

billyali8601 said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> > billyali86 said:
> ...


My biggest qualm with the M4 is how unpredictable it is. Some people love that aspect, although I'm not a huge fan of pulling away in central London, in first gear, then ending up 90 degrees going to towards Old street roundabout.The road was moist at best.

A close friend of mine who bought his a couple of months back, has the exact same opinion. Max torque kicks in around 2500 ? Regardless, once it's moving - My god it was impressive. On track, you know it would be a serious contender.

But, I'm glad I did test drive it. It's really shown me how much I love the RS, I don't think I've had a car that's made me smile as much in a very long time. Even after having it stage 1 + for a couple of days now, the Mrs and I are still finding ourselves using the term "Jesus Christ" quite a lot :lol:


----------



## billyali8601 (Sep 29, 2015)

Stormx said:


> billyali8601 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormx said:
> ...


Yeh it has caught me out on a couple of occasions. But on a dry day once the tyres are up to temp it really is brilliant! Like I said I was too afraid to properly push the car once I first bought it and wondered if I had made the wrong decision in getting rid of the rs3 but am very much enjoying it. It's getting mapped next month to over 500bhp, let's see how that goes!! Still have so many fond memories of my tt rs. Such a great car. Would seriously look at the mk3 if I didn't need the practicality. I would probably still have it if it hadn't been for my Mrs expecting.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

billyali8601 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I will be doing to my rota's very shortly. I think they look stunning with that contrast.

I've promised the Mrs an evoque in the later part of the year, so that will cover the children factor when we start trying - I forgot how bad the rear seats in the TT were. I may swell strip them out!


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

The post lady dropping off some more goodies this morning;





Hopefully, my new disks should also be here today


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

*Disc upgrade 25/04/2016*

Today my disk's finally arrived from TPS - By the way, TPS will quote you the same price of Audi (Roughly 390 without the VAT). When their trade price for certain customers is in fact £296.80 inc VAT. Make sure you mention you've been quoted this by another branch, and they will honour it instantaneously.

Out with the old;



In with the new;





Seeing as the callipers have begun to lose their paint, I am intending on having these done at the same time I refurbish the rota's in black. I'm not sure what to do colour wise on the callipers though :roll:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Stormx said:


> *Disc upgrade 25/04/2016*
> 
> Today my disk's finally arrived from TPS - By the way, TPS will quote you the same price of Audi (Roughly 390 without the VAT). When their trade price for certain customers is in fact £296.80 inc VAT. Make sure you mention you've been quoted this by another branch, and they will honour it instantaneously.
> 
> ...


Noticeable difference with swapping disks?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> Noticeable difference with swapping disks?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I'm pushing them in gently, but I can already feel the difference. Was worth every penny getting them done now, especially as the dealer offered to pay 50%!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Stormx said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > Noticeable difference with swapping disks?
> ...


Hope you fitted new pads too mate, looking at your pics it didn't look like the old set was making full contact with the disc.

P.s it's worth having a nice around Google regarding bedding in performance brakes as pads of this ilk tend to have a bedding in compound on the braking surfaces.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Templar said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> > Donovan2123 said:
> ...


It's a new set of discs, with a new set of EBC yellow stuff - Should be a fantastic mix especially with the recent power upgrade.

Already done some digging in regards to this, EBC have a red film that sits on top. Basically for the first 100 miles they say to drive without harsh braking.

Appreciate the advice


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What colour was the S4 you went out in as I am from Portsmouth and my car was there a while ago :roll:


----------



## CityBoyAsh01 (Nov 10, 2015)

Stormx said:


> *Disc upgrade 25/04/2016*
> 
> Today my disk's finally arrived from TPS - By the way, TPS will quote you the same price of Audi (Roughly 390 without the VAT). When their trade price for certain customers is in fact £296.80 inc VAT. Make sure you mention you've been quoted this by another branch, and they will honour it instantaneously.
> 
> ...


Yellow!


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

robokn said:


> What colour was the S4 you went out in as I am from Portsmouth and my car was there a while ago :roll:


I think it was silver from memory, the chap was a nice south african who lived in Portsmouth. It honestly did go really well, & loved that whine :twisted:



CityBoyAsh01 said:


> Yellow!


Have you got any pics of these on the car ? This could really work well!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not so sure on white mate tbh...like you say be nice to see them fitted.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Templar said:


> Not so sure on white mate tbh...like you say be nice to see them fitted.


I was thinking red, but has it been done to death ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Stormx said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Not so sure on white mate tbh...like you say be nice to see them fitted.
> ...


A nice graphite grey looks good but depends if you want more visual impact mate ?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate. I'd welcome your thoughts on E93 M3 vs TTRS, seeing as you've had both. Currently looking at a few of each in the classifieds.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Templar said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


I think one is going to need to toy with some photoshop designs! I'll get some photos up this week after I've given the car a full stage detail - The DA is coming out, & I can finally see the car immaculate as I pictured it!


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Hark said:


> Hi mate. I'd welcome your thoughts on E93 M3 vs TTRS, seeing as you've had both. Currently looking at a few of each in the classifieds.


You've come to the right man.

Without a doubt, the E93 was a fantastic car - turned heads constantly with the roof down, once the exhaust is modded the noise is without a doubt the best exhaust tone I've ever heard (I would go as far to say, better than the C63), & the overall package of performance is certainly pleasing.

But, thus being said - Do I miss it ? No.

At first when I got in to the RS, I thought I had made a big mistake not picking up another E92 & chucking a supercharger on it. But, I held out for a couple of days & then had the stage 1 completed. Performance wise, this thing is phenomenal. From a standing start it would eat an E92/E93, I'm yet to toy with much whilst moving.

Even after a couple of cosmetic mods, the car turns heads almost everywhere. My Mrs come in the car for the first time the other day, & said to me "There's a guy taking photos of your car over there, you haven't had this for a while". Which is very true, as the M4 rarely turned a head.

Don't get me wrong, the M3 is a fantastic car & with the roof down in the summer I would find an excuse to go home the long way. But, come rain or shine the RS constantly is surprising me with how impressive it is.

You would have to get the DCT with the M3, it is equally as good as the PDK in the porsche. I had mine mapped, & it was instantaneous gear shifts. The S-Tronic standard is not as quick, or smooth - But, an MRC map sorted that and put it on par with the DCT.

Any more queries, feel free to ask


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Chemical guys snow foam, Iron X, fully decontaminated - Start unpacking my DAS Pro to do a full stage correction, Starts snowing :x :x :x :x

Look's like it's going to have to wait until bank holiday Monday before I get to correct the paint 100%


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patience Grasshopper...all will come good in time. :lol:

What cutting/polishing compounds do you intend to use ?


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Templar said:


> Patience Grasshopper...all will come good in time. :lol:
> 
> What cutting/polishing compounds do you intend to use ?


I know, but it's killing my car OCD [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hex orange pads take out all the swirls, Chemical guys V7 sealant or Chemical guys white light hybrid enhancer & sealant. I've got a choice of two waxes, I'll decide on the day how I feel :twisted:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I feel your pain...had purchased a new Ibis white S4 in the winter months..was killing me to get my hands on it for a thorough deep clean and shine, wasn't until the spring before I satisfied my eagerness to get it done.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm always itching to get my car cleaned over winter, and vow to do a deep clean come the warm weather. Inevitably I'm doing something else in the warm weather though. I've think I do one deep clean a year... and at the end of it, I hate myself for leaving it so long as it always takes longer.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Very interesting.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

So, I may have gone & bought this off a fellow TTOC member-



CTS downpipe, & de-cat pipes on their way from Dubai as we speak. Absolute pleasure dealing with cralstc, was very informative through out - An ended up doing a cracking deal.

Looks like I better get booked in with MRC for a quick stage 2 map upgrade before next week, It's RWYB at North Weald airstrip!


----------



## big slippy (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you run without a front number plate?

BS


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

big slippy said:


> Do you run without a front number plate?
> 
> BS


As it currently stands, yes - Numberplate in the window. I'm now waiting for the V5 to come through, to enable me to put my private plate on - Which I have a Numberplate sticker for


----------



## big slippy (Apr 28, 2016)

No tugs from the law then?
I did the same on a Westfield with no probs. Are you going to stick the private plate under the near side headlamp?

BS


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

big slippy said:


> No tugs from the law then?
> I did the same on a Westfield with no probs. Are you going to stick the private plate under the near side headlamp?
> 
> BS


Well, I've driven in to Central London for the last 3 days in it, and I've passed a substantial amount of police with in that time - One actually just gave the car a nod! :mrgreen:

Correct, I've been told I may have to cut out over the headlight washer, which shouldn't be too much of a big deal.


----------



## big slippy (Apr 28, 2016)

Should look good.
Pics when done please!

BS


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Jesus, It's been a long time since I've updated this.

Not too much has changed with the car, apart from the trip that was planned just after the last post. Doug managed to work his magic again, & the car ended up producing 442ps, & 700nm.



Now I've finished competing, got married, business is flowing & my holidays are done - I can put some focus back on the car.

I've only managed to put the car up the strip once. In torrential rain, it ran a *12.3*. Which I was extremely impressed with, considering I was spinning all 4 wheels in ridiculous whether. The c63 next to me, was not best please 

I recently received the "RPM restricted to 4k" warning light, which was becoming more frequently by the day. After a quick discussion on the TTRS OC Facebook group, & Doug at MRC - We established the issue was the fuel pressure sensor. I'm due at MRC's workshop tomorrow to have this rectified, & the "pop & bang" mapping will be added to the car. Last time I went, Doug was still in the process of developing this software. I am excited to say the least.

I'm lucky enough to have a close friend who is the editor of Banzai magazine, he's lent me his VBox. So, I will be able to determine the 0-60 times of a stage 2 MRC!

Wheels are going in for a refurb tomorrow also, so I will be sporting some C63 AMG wheels for a week. Which is closely followed by a full colour change to my RS   

Hopefully, I'll have a video of the pop & bang map tomorrow :twisted:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Stormx said:


> Jesus, It's been a long time since I've updated this.
> 
> Not too much has changed with the car, apart from the trip that was planned just after the last post. Doug managed to work his magic again, & the car ended up producing 442ps, & 700nm.
> 
> ...


Keep is posted, be good to also know if fuel sensor resolves your issue.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## eltham (Oct 26, 2016)

Fantastic read! Just got myself a TTS, give me a few months to try to catch up with you!

PS - I am just outside Ongar, will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

This is mad!!! 442ps!

Not much could out run this on the road, which is nut for a 'hairdressers' car.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking forward to the videos of the pops & bangs Charles!

What colour are you going for ? paint or wrap ?


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Stormx said:


> ...& the "pop & bang" mapping will be added to the car.
> 
> ...a video of the pop & bang map tomorrow :twisted:


Very interested in this!


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice upgrades you have, and nice car.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

A nice little update - The car goes in for a huge makeover next week, pictures will follow Tuesday once it's been dropped off.

In the meantime, here's a little video of the "Pop & Bang" map.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Stormx said:


> A nice little update - The car goes in for a huge makeover next week, pictures will follow Tuesday once it's been dropped off.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a little video of the "Pop & Bang" map.


Is this mapped in by just over fuelling?


----------



## Rich-RS (Apr 18, 2016)

I have the pop/crackle map on mine and it does sound awesome.

I have a very similar spec to you, and my figures are near identical - 445 PS and 687 NM.

Be interested to see what VBox times you get, hopefully around 3 secs to 60 with LC?


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Rich-RS said:


> I have the pop/crackle map on mine and it does sound awesome.
> 
> I have a very similar spec to you, and my figures are near identical - 445 PS and 687 NM.
> 
> Be interested to see what VBox times you get, hopefully around 3 secs to 60 with LC?


Rich,

I actually managed a couple of runs, & to be honest; I was slightly disappointed. I'm not sure if it's the quality of the P-Zero's or the conditions.

The best I managed was 3.5s 0-60. Then consecutively hit 3.6s, but I could not gain traction for love or money when utilising LC.

I had Michellin Pilot S/S on my M3, & they were phenomenal. I'm quite tempted to swap these over when I've ran through the Pirelli's.

Overall; Ever so slightly disappointed as I expected more, but none the less when you check out the figures of some of the cars which do 3.5s 0-60 it's quite insane.


----------



## Rich-RS (Apr 18, 2016)

To be honest it does sound like either your tires or the conditions are impacting on your time.

When I've used launch control, as long as conditions are good, I get barely any wheel spin - it just goes, and very hard.

I think PZeros are a fairly hard compound, and probably not as sticky as some tires, particularly if they're cold. I'm not sure what to recommend, as it's something I need to replace on mine. I currently have Continental Sport Contact 3 on the front, and Toyo Proxes on the back...


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Rich-RS said:


> To be honest it does sound like either your tires or the conditions are impacting on your time.
> 
> When I've used launch control, as long as conditions are good, I get barely any wheel spin - it just goes, and very hard.
> 
> I think PZeros are a fairly hard compound, and probably not as sticky as some tires, particularly if they're cold. I'm not sure what to recommend, as it's something I need to replace on mine. I currently have Continental Sport Contact 3 on the front, and Toyo Proxes on the back...


The old skool style R888's ? They were impeccable.

I've got a lot left in the Pirelli's so I will give it another go possibly during the day, instead of 4am in the morning at 3c down back country roads :wink:


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

I dont think there is better tyre than the supersports at the moment, however michelin have just announced an improved version at the Paris motor show, so I would get in the queue for those.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.bmwblog.com/2016/09/29/miche ... otor-show/


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

TTaRSe said:


> http://www.bmwblog.com/2016/09/29/michelin-announces-pilot-super-sport-successor-paris-motor-show/


Thanks for this. This backs everything I've ever thought about the PSS's.

Certainly on the cards for a set in the new year. Camskill still the cheapest ?


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Stormx said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bmwblog.com/2016/09/29/michelin-announces-pilot-super-sport-successor-paris-motor-show/
> ...


I check:
Camskill
Mytyres
Openeo
Tyreleader

Pick best of those


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

So, a big update; The guys down in Surrey at Bossdog worked their magic this week. Matte Metallic Grey, exclusive pwf colour.



Very happy 

More pictures to follow, as I spent 2 1/2 hours on the M25 this evening. Although, there was a number of passengers taking photos all the way home of the RS


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Love that colour!


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Is it a wrap or respray?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great. You'll have to keep a damp cloth in the car at all times for bird crap. It only takes a short time before it burns the top surface.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

TTaRSe said:


> Is it a wrap or respray?


Wrap 



qooqiiu said:


> Looks great. You'll have to keep a damp cloth in the car at all times for bird crap. It only takes a short time before it burns the top surface.


Lucky enough, it's been coated with Ceramic pro & I've also been given an aftercare kit by the company to keep in the car, just incase


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Back on the subject of tyres have you considered the new continental sports contact 6's ?
I've been running them (20") since the summer and find them nice and sticky and also very good in the bad weather too I'm finding a lot out recently and much better than the P zeros I had on previously.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Templar said:


> Back on the subject of tyres have you considered the new continental sports contact 6's ?
> I've been running them (20") since the summer and find them nice and sticky and also very good in the bad weather too I'm finding a lot out recently and much better than the P zeros I had on previously.


I hadn't, you are the first to even mention these.

I took a friend out last night, to ask his professional opinion on the matter. Dropped the tyres to 22 psi, & the launch was substantially better. But, still spinning up all fours for longer than I wish.

Did you have any issues with your P-Zero's ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Stormx said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Back on the subject of tyres have you considered the new continental sports contact 6's ?
> ...


I consider them as a decent tyre once warmed up but the 6's I have now are in a different league.
Wifey now has my 19" rotors on her TT and when driving that after being in mine I definitely notice the difference in grip levels even at normal speeds...more so now we've had plenty of shit weather.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Templar said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Appreciate the advise, I will certainly be keeping my eyes peeled for the Christmas deals on tyres :twisted:


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Stormx said:


> So, a big update; The guys down in Surrey at Bossdog worked their magic this week. Matte Metallic Grey, exclusive pwf colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colour of the wrap, good build thread!


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

The wrap looks great. And I still think the rotor wheels look great on a TT RS (much better than the horrible wheels Audi is putting on the Mark 3).


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Cobstar said:


> The wrap looks great. And I still think the rotor wheels look great on a TT RS (much better than the horrible wheels Audi is putting on the Mark 3).


Completely agree. I was told to chop my rotas in, but there was no way I was departing with them. I think they're my favourite stock wheel on any car!



turboDean said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> > So, a big update; The guys down in Surrey at Bossdog worked their magic this week. Matte Metallic Grey, exclusive pwf colour.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Stormx said:


> Completely agree. I was told to chop my rotas in, but there was no way I was departing with them. I think they're my favourite stock wheel on any car!


Agreed. It's a shame that they are on everything now, but it's not hard to see why. Audi pulled a blinder with them - shame what they have come up with the new RS doesn't even come close.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Dash said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> > Completely agree. I was told to chop my rotas in, but there was no way I was departing with them. I think they're my favourite stock wheel on any car!
> ...


Personally, they should of been kept an RS wheel. It was a trademark to begin with :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

At the end of the day Audi is just a business they don't give a fcuk about keeping wheels as an exclusive for the RS if it means that by fitting a variant to all models in their range to boost sales and sell more units.
Personally I quite like them apart from them not being symmetrical which would've been quite easy to do.


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

Stormx said:


> Personally, they should of been kept an RS wheel. It was a trademark to begin with :?


+1


----------

